# VIZ REPORT FROM WEDNESDAY 5/28



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_lblFullMessage>

Cat-n-around (Gary's Gulf Divers out of OB) had been at the Pete Tide before us yesterday and said it was 20-30 after penetrating the snot on top. By the time we got there it had shut down, probably due to the tide coming out of the pass and this stuff that I think blew over from the west last week. Cat-n-around went to the freighter after the PT and said it was about 20' there. Armando's summary of the dives is here, _"Went out Yesterday with DK I was the one that went down on the Pete Tide II I could not see the whole roof of the pete tide standing on it But we did head out to the YDT there was a layer of snot from the top to about 45 feet then you could see the wreck it opened up nicely to 30' to 40' sometimes did 2 dives and our friend is still there good luck have fun."_

YDTs were good after penetrating the snot but still dark due to the layer overhead. Vis on the "O" was good after penetrating the surface layer. I guess the best point would be that the layer is starting to fall to the bottom now. Last weekend it was only 20' thick at the "O", now it is thicker, and starting to fall out of the thermocline it is suspended in.

I went to the Liberty ship (Meeks) last Sunday and had blue water with typical inshore vis. It will be a crap shoot this weekend but my recommendation is go long, or go east, and least out of Pensacola.


----------

